# Curved Doors



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I am in the process of designing a quarter round book/display shelf and have most of the major concepts worked out (at least in rough draft form). While explaining the design to my wife she asked if it would be possible to add some small doors to enclose the bottom bit of the shelf. I thought that it would look great, but am baffled in how to make curved cabinet doors that would work. Any ideas? The design is simple in form with some Shaker and some arts and crafts influences.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

You could build it in segments. Gluing a bunch of small pieces slightly beveled on the edges.

You could also do kerf bending. A bunch of saw cuts on the back side then veneer over the saw cuts.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Another way that Gary didn't mention is to build a curved form and glue up several layers of veneer (or plies) to create the pieces.

If you are doing frame-and-panel doors, cutting the slot in the rails is going to be a trick! You might want to consider building the slot in, rather than cutting it afterward.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

The wood species might have some thing to do with figuring out how you want to do the doors. You might even get by with just cutting them out with a band saw.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just added some photos. One of them is of some curved pieces for a recent job. To cut the slots, you just make a jig in the curve you wish and run a plunge router with a down cut spiral bit. Unfortunately, I do not have any photos of this technique. I will post some photos the next time I need to do some curved work. It may be awhile, as I am quite busy with other project for now.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

If you are doing slab doors, there is a kerf board available that you can form and cover with veneer. It comes in 4×8 sheets. Here we can get it from Lumber Products.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't know if this is what Thos is talking about but I know of it as wiggle wood. It's
plywood that's not cross laminated so it bends easily.

Here's now to use it.
http://members.aol.com/woodmiser1/bend.htm

You can get some here:
http://bd-international.com/Flat%20plywood.htm


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

What kind of door are you wanting to make?

one smooth surface, like a plywood door veneered or a style and rail door with a raised or flat panel?

What is the radious? Do you have a vacum bag set up?


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Check this jock out!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/1846

He'll even write back if ya PM him!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds a bit daunting. Good luck.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I started digging into this, Norm Did a Hanging Curved Cupboard. He made a nice looking curved doors on it. I have ordered the plans for his project in hope of using it on my project. Will let you know how things work out. I am going to have to build my Router Table first though.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Woodworking author Nick Engler covers the making of curved cabinet doors in a recent on-line video clip, "Sawdust Sessions #13"

www.shopsmithacademy.com/Sawdust_Sessions.html


----------



## EaglewoodsPres (Mar 9, 2008)

Lee hit it on the mark. A vacuum bag setup is the only way to go. Bending plywood, veneered on both sides and put in a form to match the radius. Make sure the form a "a pinch" over bent. Even plywood will spring a little after it is released from the forms.


----------

